# Проблема с сетью.

## Renegad

Дано: две сетевых карточки, одна на внутреннюю сеть, другая на внешнюю. Через внешнюю сеть у меня подключен интернет. Интернет работает через DHCP сервер. С некоторых пор (возможно, после emerge kdenetwork или emrege -DNu world и выполненного etc-update) интернет отвалился. dhcpcd eth1 не получает ответа от dhcp сервера. Пинги по внешней сети не идут, пишет network unreacheble.  При этом сам интерфейс eth1 инициализируется вроде как без ошибок. 

В Windows сеть как работала, так и работает....

Жду ваших предложений)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Что в логах? Что в /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## Renegad

/etc/conf.d/net

```

modules=(  "dhcpcd" )

config_eth1=(  "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 10" 

dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis"

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )
```

Логи (не знаю, что из этого точно нужно, выкладываю все, что делал)

```
localhost ~ # dmesg |grep net

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

```

```
localhost ~ # dmesg |grep eth1

eth1: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:05:07.0, 00:08:a1:9d:4e:dc, irq 17.
```

```

localhost ~ # dmesg |grep eth0

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8141 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Запусти dhcpcd с отладкой, смотри ман. Если я не ошибаюсь это так делается:

```
dhcpcd -d 1
```

----------

## Renegad

Вот такой вот результат. 

10.0.254.102 - мой DHCP сервер,

10.0.3.208 - адрес, который должен был бы мне присвоен

```

localhost ~ # dhcpcd eth1 -d 1

Info, MAC address = 00:08:a1:9d:4e:dc

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER

Debug, dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=86400 in DHCP server response.

Debug, dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 43200 sec

Debug, dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 75600 sec

Debug, DHCP_OFFER received from  (10.0.254.102)

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST for 10.0.3.208

Debug, dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=86400 in DHCP server response.

Debug, dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 43200 sec

Debug, dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 75600 sec

Debug, DHCP_ACK received from  (10.0.254.102)

Debug, broadcasting ARPOP_REQUEST for 10.0.3.208

Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Renegad wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost ~ # dhcpcd eth1 -d 1
> ...

 

попробуй теперь dhcpcd eth1 -d 1 -t 0

----------

## Renegad

Заработало.... 

Объясните нубу, а причем здесь таймаут?) 

ЧТо-то вроде того, чтосервер просто неуспевал ответить на запрос? или как, или что? 

```
localhost ~ # dhcpcd eth1 -d 1 -t 0

Info, MAC address = 00:08:a1:9d:4e:dc

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_DISCOVER

Debug, dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=86400 in DHCP server response.

Debug, dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 43200 sec

Debug, dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 75600 sec

Debug, DHCP_OFFER received from  (10.0.254.102)

Debug, broadcasting DHCP_REQUEST for 10.0.3.208

Debug, dhcpIPaddrLeaseTime=86400 in DHCP server response.

Debug, dhcpT1value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 43200 sec

Debug, dhcpT2value is missing in DHCP server response. Assuming 75600 sec

Debug, DHCP_ACK received from  (10.0.254.102)

Debug, broadcasting ARPOP_REQUEST for 10.0.3.208

Info, verified 10.0.3.208 address is not in use

Info, your IP address = 10.0.3.208

Debug, orig hostname = localhost
```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Renegad wrote:*   

> Заработало.... 
> 
> Объясните нубу, а причем здесь таймаут?) 

 

В очередной раз предлагаю обратиться к man dhcpcd.

Там написано:

 *Quote:*   

> Specifies  (in seconds ) for how long dhcpcd will try to get an IP address. The default is 20 sec-
> 
>               onds.  dhcpcd will not fork into background until it gets a valid IP address in which case  dhcpcd
> 
>               will  return  0  to  the  parent  process.  In a case dhcpcd times out before receiving a valid IP
> ...

 

----------

## Renegad

Осилил, разобрался, подкорректировал /etc/conf.d/net 

Спасибо огромное.

----------

